

Show HN: UvCharts - Simple yet powerful charting library for developers - kirandanduprolu
http://imaginea.github.io/uvCharts/

======
kevin
This is awesome, but you should link to your quick start guide in your
documentation. I almost missed it as the tiny link at the bottom of the
homepage.

[https://github.com/Imaginea/uvCharts/wiki/guide](https://github.com/Imaginea/uvCharts/wiki/guide)

Can't wait for you to add more screenshots and examples as you work on this. I
love d3.js, but what you're doing could be the way it gets a lot more popular
since it more directly connects to solving an immediate problem.

Thanks for sharing!

~~~
kirandanduprolu
Sure, Kevin. Thanks for the lovely feedback. I'll update the documentation and
include the link

